# The Real - Talk Show



## Graw

This should be interesting...


Tamera Mowry Housley, Tamar Braxton, Adrienne Bailon & Loni Love have a talk show.


From s2s
--------
Tamera Mowry-Housely knew that she had something special on her hands the first time she sat down with Tamar Braxton and the girls of The Real.
Both Tamar and Tamera told us that they had always dreamed of getting into the talk show game at some point in their careers. When the opportunity presented itself, they both leapt at the chance to do a reading for the show. Unlike a regular audition, however, casting directors for The Real wanted to know how well their possible panelists would mesh and engage each other.
Recalling that shed auditioned with at least 20 other women, Tamera recalled going through a couple of cast configurations before producers got the right mix. But when they got it, Tamera said it was electric!
I knew who the five were going to be when they sat us down. I just knew because I felt it, Tamera confessed to S2S. The girls, we just naturally had chemistry. Theres nothing we had to work on, we just clicked and got each other.
Its been the best experience in my adult life thus far, Tamar said. [We] get a chance to have girlfriend hour, you know? I feel like in every womans life we are searching for girlfriend hour where we get a chance to talk about things that we actually care about.
She added, I get paid for it and I get to do it every day for five days? I won seriously!
The Real is the first chat show of its kind because all of the hosts are women of color. Some may assume that producers specifically casted the show that way to set themselves apart from other daytime shows, but Tamera revealed that the final casting was more of a happy coincidence.
It didnt happen that way that we were all going to be of ethnicity, which I really respect the producers for doing this, Tamera told S2S. They didnt choose that were going to have three Black girls , one Latina and one Asian girl. They didnt do it that way. They just chose the five girls that clicked. I gotta respect that they didnt cast on ethnicity alone.
She added, Although we are all women of different backgrounds, I dont think this is a Black talk show or an all-ethnic girl talk show. This talk show appeal to everybody. It really really does. You dont see color when you watch this show, and that s what I love about it.
While everyone on the show is hilarious, Tamar agrees that they all bring something very different to the table. Adrienne Bailon is the New York girlfriend; Jeannie Mai is the fashionista; Loni Love brings non-stop funny and Tamera is very much the traditional 1950s-esque mom.
Im going to give you new millenium mom, Tamar told S2S. I went back to work two weeks after my baby was born. Im keeping it pushing. Im the mom whos on the go. Im juggling everything. I love it, and I get to see [Logan] all the time.
Tamar and Tamera each have babies at home and lots of other projects aside from The Real, but adding the show to their list of to-dos wasnt a stretch because they both feel it fits into their schedule.
Tamar explained, The great thing about day time TV is that its only a few hours and then I get to come back home and be a mom.
Check out what else these ladies have to say about everything from hot topics to relationships to fashion and more when The Real debuts Monday July 15. Check your local listings to see when you can catch it in your city!


----------



## limom

The line up in New York.
Wendy Williams
Kris Jenner
The Real.
Let's the crazyness begins!


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> The line up in New York.
> Wendy Williams
> Kris Jenner
> The Real.
> Let's the crazyness begins!



They are going to "work" to make sure their show is different, entertaining and not a shouting fest.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> They are going to "work" to make sure their show is different, entertaining and not a shouting fest.



I like all the girls individually but Tamar and Lony Love at the same time might be too much
I'll give them a chance though.
Hopefully, it won't be as bad as the Vh1 foolery.
Is it taped in New York or LA?


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> I like all the girls individually but Tamar and Lony Love at the same time might be too much
> I'll give them a chance though.
> Hopefully, it won't be as bad as the Vh1 foolery.
> Is it taped in New York or LA?



LA, I hope they do well.  I think they could have added someone like Juliet Huddy.  She is absolutely entertaining on the fox 5 early show and is great on live tv.
----
Telepictures Prods. today officially announced The Real, a new female panel daily syndicated talk show, which is getting a summer trial run on Fox stations. The announcement provided more details about the talker, hosted by Tamera Mowry-Housley, Tamar Braxton, Loni Love, Adrienne Bailon and Jeannie Mai. The show, distributed by Warner Bros Domestic TV Distributiin, will launch on July 15 and will air in seven markets: LA, NY, Washington DC, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Houston and Tampa. Jersey Shore executive producer SallyAnn Salsano serves as executive producer. Here is the release, including The Reals airtimes in the different markets.

The Real is led by five bold, diverse and outspoken hosts  Tamar Braxton, Loni Love, Adrienne Bailon, Jeannie Mai and Tamera Mowry-Housley. These women reflect the home audience and unapologetically say what women are actually thinking. Their unique perspectives are brought to life through their candid conversations about topics ranging from their own personal lives to the news of the day to beauty, fashion and relationships.

These women are all going through varied life experiences, including new motherhood, new marriages, dating or singledom, that relate to every womans own trials and tribulations. Unlike other talk shows, each of the five hosts is admittedly a work in progress and fearlessly invites the home audience into their lives. Their fresh points of view, youthful energy and passion will turn the traditional talk show on its head.

Tamar, Loni, Adrienne, Jeannie and Tamera are five amazing women of different ages and races, all at different places in their lives who reflect the experiences the audience is going through at the same time as they are. They have great chemistry, are fearless and so entertaining and they will bring a much needed younger point of view and sensibility to daytime this summer. We are thrilled to have the extraordinary leadership of SallyAnn Salsano, as she returns to her daytime talk roots after a very successful run in reality TV, added Hilary Estey McLoughlin, President, Telepictures.

Following our successful summer tests of bethenny and TMZ Live, with our partners at Fox, we have developed an exciting flexible business and creative model that works for particular projects, said Ken Werner, President, Warner Bros. Domestic Television Distribution. There is an opportunity in daytime for a series featuring a unique panel of out-spoken and diverse women. The point of view of this show will resonate and connect with an underserved generation daytime of viewers. We look forward to seeing how viewers in these seven markets respond.

SallyAnn Salsano, Founder & President of 495 Productions (Jersey Shore, Snooki & JWOWW, The Show with Vinny, Tattoo Nightmares, The Bachelor, The Bachelorette and Sally Jesse Raphael), will serve as Executive Producer.

The Real will be broadcast from Los Angeles, CA, produced by Telepictures Productions and distributed by Warner Bros. Domestic Television Distribution.

Tune in to The Real, beginning Monday, July 15th on:

New York WNYW FOX5 at 12:00pm
Los Angeles KTTV FOX11 at 1:00pm
Washington D.C. WTTG FOX5 at 11:00am
Philadelphia WTXF FOX29 at 11:00am
Phoenix KSAZ FOX10 at 1:00pm
Houston KRIV FOX26 at 1:00pm
Tampa WTVT FOX13 at 1:00pm


----------



## Graw

The show is entertaining!

http://therealtalkshow.com/page/2013/06/25/hosts-bios/


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> The show is entertaining!
> 
> http://therealtalkshow.com/page/2013/06/25/hosts-bios/



Yes. It is fun.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> Yes. It is fun.



I'm shocked they didn't speak over each other.  I hope their chemistry and the show lasts!


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> I'm shocked they didn't speak over each other.  I hope their chemistry and the show lasts!



Same here.
Did they get promotional consideration from YSL and LV?
Game was Game
I love the daring game and I loved Tamar face when they announced it.
Did you notice Tamar's ring at the beginning?
It was gone by the end of the program
If that was her push present, you go Tamar.
I am guessing this was also taped. But so much better than Kris Show.
Their team rocks!
The production was good. The camera work was good.
The writing was ok.
I hope that they are able to book great guests.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> Same here.
> Did they get promotional consideration from YSL and LV?
> Game was Game
> I love the daring game and I loved Tamar face when they announced it.
> Did you notice Tamar's ring at the beginning?
> It was gone by the end of the program
> If that was her push present, you go Tamar.
> I am guessing this was also taped. But so much better than Kris Show.
> Their team rocks!
> The production was good. The camera work was good.
> The writing was ok.
> I hope that they are able to book great guests.



I noticed that Tamar's huge canary nearly blinded me then it was gone. Milky, YSL, LV and Steve Madden were given considerable air time.   Maybe it is because she is exhausted from mom duty that was was mild mannered, I like her this way.  She was able to be herself and team player. 

Loni is hilarious, they need to do a segment and bring her old flames on the show.   Tamera was able to shine and hold her own ground.  I thought she would be a shrinking violet, but she wasn't.  In the beginning when they started with baby talk, I thought - no, don't let that be your entire storyline. I loved when she plugged Milky!  She was focused! Jenni and Adrienne seem like fun and I love that they both chose practical shoes that their target audience can afford.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> I noticed that Tamar's huge canary nearly blinded me then it was gone. Milky, YSL, LV and Steve Madden were given considerable air time.   Maybe it is because she is exhausted from mom duty that was was mild mannered, I like her this way.  She was able to be herself and team player.
> 
> Loni is hilarious, they need to do a segment and bring her old flames on the show.   Tamera was able to shine and hold her own ground.  I thought she would be a shrinking violet, but she wasn't.  In the beginning when they started with baby talk, I thought - no, don't let that be your entire storyline. I loved when she plugged Milky!  She was focused! Jenni and Adrienne seem like fun and I love that they both chose practical shoes that their target audience can afford.



Good point about Tamar being tired.
Loni is great and she was able to dial it down without making it corny. She might want to be careful with the racial jokes and stereotypes, same goes with Tamar. 
Tamar cracked me up when she addressed Vincent's past loves.
She made her point with humor and without being crass.
Did they say it was a summer run or they are here to stay?


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> Good point about Tamar being tired.
> Loni is great and she was able to dial it down without making it corny. She might want to be careful with the racial jokes and stereotypes, same goes with Tamar.
> Tamar cracked me up when she addressed Vincent's past loves.
> She made her point with humor and without being crass.
> Did they say it was a summer run or they are here to stay?



Yes, Loni was walking the line with daytime racial jokes.  Tamera played it off nicely when Loni said her sons name can not be whiter, but you know she went home and perseverated for hours.  Loni doesn't mean any harm, but nighttime and daytime tv are different.  Tamar was tasteful regarding that issue which was surprising,  I hope she keeps it up!

I think Kris is a summer show that will be replaced by Bethany.  The Real Talk show will continue if ratings allow.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> Yes, Loni was walking the line with daytime racial jokes.  Tamera played it off nicely when Loni said her sons name can not be whiter, but you know she went home and perseverated for hours.  Loni doesn't mean any harm, but nighttime and daytime tv are different.  Tamar was tasteful regarding that issue which was surprising,  I hope she keeps it up!
> 
> I think Kris is a summer show that will be replaced by Bethany.  The Real Talk show will continue if ratings allow.



Great. I am on board.
Loni is great and I would hate for her to be let go because she goes too far.
It is a great opportunity for her. I loved her on Chelsea Lately. 
I love the fact that both Tamera and Tamar gave classic names to their kids.
And it was funny that they called them European. 

I will not be watching Bethany. But my DVR will be on for the girls.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> Great. I am on board.
> Loni is great and I would hate for her to be let go because she goes too far.
> It is a great opportunity for her. I loved her on Chelsea Lately.
> I love the fact that both Tamera and Tamar gave classic names to their kids.
> And it was funny that they called them European.
> 
> I will not be watching Bethany. But my DVR will be on for the girls.



Im not watching Bethany either.  I appreciated and had sympathy for her being single, finding love, struggling with her family and working hard.  Once she micturated on a stick for a pregnancy test and recorded it I think she lost apart of herself.  I don't know what happen with her and Jason, but maybe if she wasn't in the spotlight they could have lasted. 

They will comment on any name.  I don't know if the other women have children, but I don't think so.


----------



## Graw

Jenny Mai is adorable, she needs to remember she has on a skirt.  She constantly has her legs open, everyone else has their legs crossed.


----------



## Graw

I love how Tamar has already changed her look!


----------



## Graw

Lets see what they have in store for us today!


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> Lets see what they have in store for us today!



Yep, I will be taping and watching later


----------



## mzkyie

I am loving the show thus far and I really hope they can stay on the air! They all work together so well, and keep the topics light to avoid any arguments. That's my biggest issue with shows like the View, they stay on one topic too long and end up fighting. With the hosts of The Real being so much younger, I can relate to them so much more and find them all entertaining. Plus we get Tamar, Loni Love, and their antics 5 days a week for an hour-HEAVEN!


----------



## limom

mzkyie said:


> I am loving the show thus far and I really hope they can stay on the air! They all work together so well, and keep the topics light to avoid any arguments. That's my biggest issue with shows like the View, they stay on one topic too long and end up fighting. With the hosts of The Real being so much younger, I can relate to them so much more and find them all entertaining. Plus we get Tamar, Loni Love, and their antics 5 days a week for an hour-HEAVEN!



I do too. It is fluff but it is good fluff.
Loni brings the lol.
Well done.


----------



## sandigirl

I like this show too. Then again I have a soft spot for Tamar. I laughed when the app gave her butt a 1/10. 

They have some issues but with more experience and live shows all that can be worked out. 

I read their ratings are about the same as Kris Jenner's but with far less promo and money put into it. So they are doing well.


----------



## Sassys

I DVR's all the episodes and watched this weekend. I like it, but I wish they would talk about current things in the news. They keep talking about things that happened months ago. Do we know if they get picked up, will it be live?

I also wonder why they picked Tamera over Tia. IMO, Tia has much more personality than Tamera.

Normally when Adrienne does red carpet, I love he make-up, but they are putting way to much bronzer on her. Wonder if she is using a different make-up artist than she normally uses.

I noticed on the credits, Vincent is one of the Producers.

Segments with the guest is way to short. Laura London was on for like 3min.


----------



## Graw

sandigirl said:


> I like this show too. Then again I have a soft spot for Tamar. I laughed when the app gave her butt a 1/10.
> 
> They have some issues but with more experience and live shows all that can be worked out.
> 
> I read their ratings are about the same as Kris Jenner's but with far less promo and money put into it. So they are doing well.



I haven't seen promotion either.  I knew about the Kris show, saw commercials, but I could barely find the real website.  The 1/10 for Tamar was hilarious!



Sassys said:


> I DVR's all the episodes and watched this weekend. I like it, but I wish they would talk about current things in the news. They keep talking about things that happened months ago. Do we know if they get picked up, will it be live?
> 
> I also wonder why they picked Tamera over Tia. IMO, Tia has much more personality than Tamera.
> 
> Normally when Adrienne does red carpet, I love he make-up, but they are putting way to much bronzer on her. Wonder if she is using a different make-up artist than she normally uses.
> 
> I noticed on the credits, Vincent is one of the Producers.
> 
> Segments with the guest is way to short. Laura London was on for like 3min.



Tia has a nickelodeon mommy pilot and maybe they wanted someone like Tamera.  Hopefully Tamera comes out of her shell and opens her mind.  Everyone can't live life like her.  She does add something different to the group.


----------



## Sassys

I noticed yesterday Tamar said she had "5" sisters. and she says it here too. Am I missing something?


As a founding member of the R&B group The Braxtons, Tamar Braxton is a rising musical superstar, currently starring on WE's reality TV program "Tamar & Vince," a spinoff of WE's successful series "Braxton Family Values." Married five years to music executive Vince Herbert, the couple has welcomed their first child, a baby boy, this June.
Tamar says: _"A lot of people think, because they see me on &#8216;Braxton Family Values' as the *youngest of five sisters,* that I'm this brat and I'm just spoiled, but on this show I get to be a woman. I get to give you my real opinion about life, about pop culture, and finally be identified as just a regular lady."_
http://therealtalkshow.com/page/2013/06/25/tamar-braxton/


----------



## djsmom

it' seems like they are making up stories. And, Tamar kisses Vince like he stinks.


----------



## Graw

Today they had their best show with guest interviews, the audience was out of their seats and it was hilarious!







Sassys said:


> I noticed yesterday Tamar said she had "5" sisters. and she says it here too. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> As a founding member of the R&B group The Braxtons, Tamar Braxton is a rising musical superstar, currently starring on WE's reality TV program "Tamar & Vince," a spinoff of WE's successful series "Braxton Family Values." Married five years to music executive Vince Herbert, the couple has welcomed their first child, a baby boy, this June.
> Tamar says: _"A lot of people think, because they see me on Braxton Family Values' as the *youngest of five sisters,* that I'm this brat and I'm just spoiled, but on this show I get to be a woman. I get to give you my real opinion about life, about pop culture, and finally be identified as just a regular lady."_
> http://therealtalkshow.com/page/2013/06/25/tamar-braxton/



Likely a grammar/weird wording issue, 6 children, 5 sisters, 1 brother. 



djsmom said:


> it' seems like they are making up stories. And, Tamar kisses Vince like he stinks.


  I thought the kiss was odd, maybe it is their tv kiss.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

They are five sisters, aren' t they? I don't see what's wrong here.





Sassys said:


> I noticed yesterday Tamar said she had "5" sisters. and she says it here too. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> As a founding member of the R&B group The Braxtons, Tamar Braxton is a rising musical superstar, currently starring on WE's reality TV program "Tamar & Vince," a spinoff of WE's successful series "Braxton Family Values." Married five years to music executive Vince Herbert, the couple has welcomed their first child, a baby boy, this June.
> Tamar says: _"A lot of people think, because they see me on Braxton Family Values' as the *youngest of five sisters,* that I'm this brat and I'm just spoiled, but on this show I get to be a woman. I get to give you my real opinion about life, about pop culture, and finally be identified as just a regular lady."_
> http://therealtalkshow.com/page/2013/06/25/tamar-braxton/


----------



## Sassys

CommeUneEtoile said:


> They are five sisters, aren' t they? I don't see what's wrong here.


 
There are 5 girls and Tamar has 4 sisters and 1 brother. Her brother would say I have 5 sisters.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

lol sorry I don't get it, the way she said it sounds completely correct to me.  They are five sisters (not girls or siblings) and she's the youngest one.

Oh well...


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> There are 5 girls and Tamar has 4 sisters and 1 brother. Her brother would say I have 5 sisters.



Are you expecting correct grammar and syntax from Tamar or are you looking for a hidden sister?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Are you expecting correct grammar and syntax from Tamar or are you looking for a hidden sister?


 
. You know I was looking for a hidden sister. Their father was a cheat...


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> Are you expecting correct grammar and syntax from Tamar or are you looking for a hidden sister?



She - her - Tamar - grammar?




Sassys said:


> . You know I was looking for a hidden sister. Their father was a cheat...



I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## BagOuttaHell

How else would she phrase it? She isn't the youngest of four sisters.


----------



## Kansashalo

Where have I been and I why am I just now seeing this show? 

I hope it does come on in my area or else, I'll have to rely on YT.  I will have to see if I can make that happen.


----------



## limom

Wow, Kim Fields looks awesome.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> Wow, Kim Fields looks awesome.



She does!

Tamera's holy than thou position is getting lame.  I understand being respectful, conservative, but her comments sometimes are not necessary.  I think it is good to have women with different opinions and experiences, but she is closed minded.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> She does!
> 
> Tamera's holy than thou position is getting lame.  I understand being respectful, conservative, but her comments sometimes are not necessary.  I think it is good to have women with different opinions and experiences, but she is closed minded.



Yeah, she bugs. But on the other hand, she is the perfect straight (wo)man for Loni who is on fire.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> Yeah, she bugs. But on the other hand, she is the perfect straight (wo)man for Loni who is on fire.



She does balance Loni, Adrienne and Jenny also balance Loni.  I think its just who she is.  She is the only one to said her husband can buy her 10 4carat diamond earrings, even Tamar isn't so crass. I was rooting for her because I think she is a nice person, but none of the other woman put others down as they give their opinion.  She doesn't do it on purpose.  I am sure her sister, Jerome and other family members have mentioned this to her.  They mentioned it on their show, but I thought they were harsh, now I see it.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> She does balance Loni, Adrienne and Jenny also balance Loni.  I think its just who she is.  She is the only one to said her husband can buy her 10 4carat diamond earrings, even Tamar isn't so crass. I was rooting for her because I think she is a nice person, but none of the other woman put others down as they give their opinion.  She doesn't do it on purpose.  I am sure her sister, Jerome and other family members have mentioned this to her.  They mentioned it on their show, but I thought they were harsh, now I see it.



You know now that you mentioned it she does pick on other women.
It is insecurity and youth, imo. Was she raised super conservative?
I am surprised that Tamar did not explode yet. She has been quite diplomatic so far.
It won't last
Adrienne is not strong enough to say anything...


----------



## Sassys

I am curious as to who picked Tamera. I personally think Tia would have been a much better fit (if they were choosing one over the other); but she has a show coming out. I personally am not a Tamera fan and I am curious to see how long it will take before Tamar snaps on her. I already get the feeling Jeannie is not a Tamar fan. Last week, I think it was Tamar that made a comment and Jeannie kept rolling her eyes.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I am curious as to who picked Tamera. I personally think Tia would have been a much better fit (if they were choosing one over the other); but she has a show coming out. I personally am not a Tamera fan and I am curious to see how long it will take before Tamar snaps on her. I already get the feeling Jeannie is not a Tamar fan. Last week, I think it was Tamar that made a comment and Jeannie kept rolling her eyes.



Well Tamar and her gold digging comments are hard to stomach. However, she is married to the executive producer and just popped up his kid. So nobody is gonna say peep.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> I am curious as to who picked Tamera. I personally think Tia would have been a much better fit (if they were choosing one over the other); but she has a show coming out. I personally am not a Tamera fan and I am curious to see how long it will take before Tamar snaps on her. I already get the feeling Jeannie is not a Tamar fan. Last week, I think it was Tamar that made a comment and Jeannie kept rolling her eyes.



I thought Tia was harsh on Tamara until now.  If she could stop being judgmental she would be great.  Tia would be a fun host!  



limom said:


> Well Tamar and her gold digging comments are hard to stomach. However, she is married to the executive producer and just popped up his kid. So nobody is gonna say peep.



Tamar is going on tour soon, with the other women aware she is on a timeline it is tolerable.  I wonder who will replace her.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> I thought Tia was harsh on Tamara until now. If she could stop being judgmental she would be great. Tia would be a fun host!
> 
> 
> 
> Tamar is going on tour soon, with the other women aware she is on a timeline it is tolerable. I wonder who will replace her.


 
The show hasn't been picked up yet, so by the time it does (if it does), she will be done touring. These shows are pre-taped.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> The show hasn't been picked up yet, so by the time it does (if it does), she will be done touring. These shows are pre-taped.



Oh well Vince is going to keep his wife on.  She has not outright insulted anyone, but I think Adrienne is also getting tired of Tamar.  When Adrienne said I can see your pores with the binocular glasses Tamar snickered her skin is porcelain. I know Adrienne wanted to say - um, no.  If Tamar wasn't living a life of luxury she wouldn't behave that way.  She is funny, but over the top, too much.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Oh well Vince is going to keep his wife on. She has not outright insulted anyone, but I think Adrienne is also getting tired of Tamar. When Adrienne said I can see your pores with the binocular glasses Tamar snickered her skin is porcelain. I know Adrienne wanted to say - um, no. If Tamar wasn't living a life of luxury she wouldn't behave that way. She is funny, but over the top, too much.


 

Agree, I like her, but sometimes I just SMH at her comments. Skin porcelain? Tamar has bad acne and it was shown on her show she visits a well known acne clinic here in NYC. It was the only time she let cameras show her with zero make-up on. I don't think Vince is Executive Producer, I believe he is just a producer.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Agree, I like her, but sometimes I just SMH at her comments. Skin porcelain? Tamar has bad acne and it was shown on her show she visits a well known acne clinic here in NYC. It was the only time she let cameras show her with zero make-up on. I don't think Vince is Executive Producer, I believe he is just a producer.



It is a 495 production but I could swear the hosts got producer credit and Herbert is EP.
I'll double check tomorrow.
And yes I love this mess.
Please let it be picked up.
If only they could have the same corporate sponsors as Kris, they would be a shoe in.

Tamar is always feeling herself too much. Those are not her sisters and one (most likely Loni) is going to school her.
The "Asian Chick" as she calls herself might check her too because Tamar is pushing it too far with her.

You were right Vince got producer credit along with the hosts.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> It is a 495 production but I could swear the hosts got producer credit and Herbert is EP.
> I'll double check tomorrow.
> And yes I love this mess.
> Please let it be picked up.
> If only they could have the same corporate sponsors as Kris, they would be a shoe in.
> 
> Tamar is always feeling herself too much. Those are not her sisters and one (most likely Loni) is going to school her.
> The "Asian Chick" as she calls herself might check her too because Tamar is pushing it too far with her.
> 
> You were right Vince got producer credit along with the hosts.



I agree, I think Jenni is going to give it to her one day.  It won't be Loni because Tamar is gentle with Loni.  I like Tamar she just needs to tone it down, her sisters didn't want to be  in her wedding "ding" a bell should have went off, it didn't.  If Tamar could calm down she would have her own show.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> I agree, I think Jenni is going to give it to her one day.  It won't be Loni because Tamar is gentle with Loni.  I like Tamar she just needs to tone it down, her sisters didn't want to be  in her wedding "ding" a bell should have went off, it didn't.  If Tamar could calm down she would have her own show.



When Tamar made that comment about Jenni's  asian family liking her white husband because he had a ranch and therefore was well-off, I thought Tamar went too far,
This is table talk. 
Loni is bold but she is self deprecating so it is funnier and less offensive imo.
When she showed that weave , I died.
But Tamar can also be funny albeit unintentionally.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> It is a 495 production but I could swear the hosts got producer credit and Herbert is EP.
> I'll double check tomorrow.
> And yes I love this mess.
> Please let it be picked up.
> If only they could have the same corporate sponsors as Kris, they would be a shoe in.
> 
> Tamar is always feeling herself too much. Those are not her sisters and one (most likely Loni) is going to school her.
> The "Asian Chick" as she calls herself might check her too because Tamar is pushing it too far with her.
> 
> You were right Vince got producer credit along with the hosts.



I just watched, all the ladies and Vince have producer credit. 3 other people have EP credit


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> When Tamar made that comment about Jenni's  asian family liking her white husband because he had a ranch and therefore was well-off, I thought Tamar went too far,
> This is table talk.
> Loni is bold but she is self deprecating so it is funnier and less offensive imo.
> When she showed that weave , I died.
> But Tamar can also be funny albeit unintentionally.



I agree, Tamar insinuated Jeannie's parents were won over by money, not that her husband treated her well.   Jeannine is a good sport, when Tamar said she doesn't have a rear end, several times Jeannie joined in the joke.  Loni is just funny.


----------



## dooneybaby

Loni Love's story today about her wig blowing off during a date, and she had what she called, that "Esther Rolle hairdo underneath." HYSTERICAL!! :lolots:
That woman is CRAY-ZEE!


----------



## Sassys

I find it interesting that Adrienne keeps mentioning she does not have a driver's license, which is fine in NYC, but how is that possible in LA. Unlike NYC, you can't just walk out of your front door and hail a cab in LA.  She also lived in LA when she was with Rob, so it's not like she is new to LA.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> I find it interesting that Adrienne keeps mentioning she does not have a driver's license, which is fine in NYC, but how is that possible in LA. Unlike NYC, you can't just walk out of your front door and hail a cab in LA.  She also lived in LA when she was with Rob, so it's not like she is new to LA.


Adrienne also had mentioned in a previous show that she had bought a boyfriend a car to drive her around because she didn't drive. Do you think Rob Kardashian was the guy she bought the car for?


----------



## Sassys

dooneybaby said:


> Adrienne also had mentioned in a previous show that she had bought a boyfriend a car to drive her around because she didn't drive. Do you think Rob Kardashian was the guy she bought the car for?


 
No, it was someone in NYC (she said she was a Cheetah girl and not 18). She said it happened 10 years ago (she is from NYC ). She was not with Rob 10 years ago


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> No, it was someone in NYC (she said she was a Cheetah girl and not 18). She said it happened 10 years ago (she is from NYC ). She was not with Rob 10 years ago



I sure hope she can drive now!
Do you know what the numbers are for this show?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I sure hope she can drive now!
> Do you know what the numbers are for this show?


 
She doesn't have a license (she stated it a few times)


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> She doesn't have a license (she stated it a few times)



Why?
Weird.
I can see in NYC getting away without a license but still.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Why?
> Weird.
> I can see in NYC getting away without a license but still.


 
That is what I said... I am curious how she manages without a car in LA.


----------



## limom

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/ratings-real-edges-kris-jenner-talk-shoow-first-224220377.html
Ratings: 'The Real' Edges Out Kris Jenner Talk Show in First Week


By Tim Kenneally | The Wrap &#8211; Tue, Jul 23, 2013 3:42 PM PDT
In the Battle of the Talk-Show Tryouts, the ladies of "The Real" edged out "Kris" -- the proposed talk show from Kardashian family matriarch Kris Jenner -- during the first six days of both shows.

The panel-format talk show "The Real" -- which, like "Kris," launched its test run July 15 -- edged out "Kris" in metered market household ratings and key female demographics.

Also read: Ratings: Kris Jenner's Talk Show Beats 'Katie,' 'Dr. Phil' in L.A.

In household ratings, "The Real" has averaged a 1.0/3 household rating, compared to the 0.9/3 that "Kris" scored. Those numbers represented a 25 percent increase in the year-ago time period average for "The Real," and an 18 percent decrease for "Kris."

In the women 25-54 demographic, "The Real" also bested "Kris," averaging a 0.8/5 rating -- up 60 percent from year-ago time period average -- compared to 0.7/5 for Kris, which was even with the year-ago average.

Also read: The Kardashians Trumped Up a Lawsuit for Sake of Their Reality Show, Court Papers Claim

Among women 18-49, "The Real" had a 0.7/5 during its first six days. compared to 0.6/4 for "Kris." "The Real" improved upon the year-ago time period average by 40 percent, while "Kris" remained stagnant.

On the plus side for "Kris," the newly launched talk show became the top-rated show in its time slot in Los Angeles with its Monday episode, drawing a 1.1 household rating in L.A. as it did in New York and Dallas.

In the Top 3 markets, "Kris" is up 38 percent compared to the previous month's time period, and by 22 percent compared to the May 2013 time period. It's also  showed considerable growth over its lead-in; in the Top 3 markets, "Kris" has improved 38 percent over its lead-in in household ratings and 60 percent in the women 18-49 demographic.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> http://tv.yahoo.com/news/ratings-real-edges-kris-jenner-talk-shoow-first-224220377.html
> Ratings: 'The Real' Edges Out Kris Jenner Talk Show in First Week
> 
> 
> By Tim Kenneally | The Wrap  Tue, Jul 23, 2013 3:42 PM PDT
> In the Battle of the Talk-Show Tryouts, the ladies of "The Real" edged out "Kris" -- the proposed talk show from Kardashian family matriarch Kris Jenner -- during the first six days of both shows.
> 
> The panel-format talk show "The Real" -- which, like "Kris," launched its test run July 15 -- edged out "Kris" in metered market household ratings and key female demographics.
> 
> Also read: Ratings: Kris Jenner's Talk Show Beats 'Katie,' 'Dr. Phil' in L.A.
> 
> In household ratings, "The Real" has averaged a 1.0/3 household rating, compared to the 0.9/3 that "Kris" scored. Those numbers represented a 25 percent increase in the year-ago time period average for "The Real," and an 18 percent decrease for "Kris."
> 
> In the women 25-54 demographic, "The Real" also bested "Kris," averaging a 0.8/5 rating -- up 60 percent from year-ago time period average -- compared to 0.7/5 for Kris, which was even with the year-ago average.
> 
> Also read: The Kardashians Trumped Up a Lawsuit for Sake of Their Reality Show, Court Papers Claim
> 
> Among women 18-49, "The Real" had a 0.7/5 during its first six days. compared to 0.6/4 for "Kris." "The Real" improved upon the year-ago time period average by 40 percent, while "Kris" remained stagnant.
> 
> On the plus side for "Kris," the newly launched talk show became the top-rated show in its time slot in Los Angeles with its Monday episode, drawing a 1.1 household rating in L.A. as it did in New York and Dallas.
> 
> In the Top 3 markets, "Kris" is up 38 percent compared to the previous month's time period, and by 22 percent compared to the May 2013 time period. It's also  showed considerable growth over its lead-in; in the Top 3 markets, "Kris" has improved 38 percent over its lead-in in household ratings and 60 percent in the women 18-49 demographic.



 and without advertisement.  I don't watch the Kris show, I don't watch any Kardashian show.  I see the advertisements for the Kris show when I watch other tv shows, I have yet to see an advertisement for the The Real during another program.  They have to make room for Bethanny and one of these shows will not survive.  They aren't going to cancel Wendy Williams.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> and without advertisement.  I don't watch the Kris show, I don't watch any Kardashian show.  I see the advertisements for the Kris show when I watch other tv shows, I have yet to see an advertisement for the The Real during another program.  They have to make room for Bethanny and one of these shows will not survive.  They aren't going to cancel Wendy Williams.



Wendy will stay unless some scandal comes out.
I heard some rumblings about her charming husband again.
In the New York Market, there is also Dr OZ.
And Queen  Latifah also has a show coming out.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> Wendy will stay unless some scandal comes out.
> I heard some rumblings about her charming husband again.
> In the New York Market, there is also Dr OZ.
> And Queen  Latifah also has a show coming out.



I feel terrible when faithful people find out their partner is cheating and Kevin Hunter...  You better believe is it not over.  Wendy's advice to cheaters is once you cheat take it to your grave translation if my hubby cheats again - I would like to be kept in the dark.  She should move on if she finds out it is happening.  

Well, they are not getting rid of Dr. Oz   A Queen Latifa show sounds good depends if she goes the Martha Stewart route or not.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> I feel terrible when faithful people find out their partner is cheating and Kevin Hunter...  You better believe is it not over.  Wendy's advice to cheaters is once you cheat take it to your grave translation if my hubby cheats again - I would like to be kept in the dark.  She should move on if she finds out it is happening.
> 
> Well, they are not getting rid of Dr. Oz   A Queen Latifa show sounds good depends if she goes the Martha Stewart route or not.



It is not so much that he is a cheater but acts inappropriately toward the staff, especially females.
He can't act like he is peddling dope on the street when he works on national TV.
I also believe WW is abused by her husband.
She just acts weird.
Queen is good, I kinda remember she had a talk show before.
I guess her and Arsenio are coming back.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> It is not so much that he is a cheater but acts inappropriately toward the staff, especially females.
> He can't act like he is peddling dope on the street when he works on national TV.
> I also believe WW is abused by her husband.
> She just acts weird.
> Queen is good, I kinda remember she had a talk show before.
> I guess her and Arsenio are coming back.



Maybe mental abuse or he says no one would ever be with you because you are eccentric.  She is a special personality to deal with.  Maybe he knows where the bodies are buried and she can't leave him.  She is too comfortable in the relationship.  


He might act like that because its a macho masculine beat on your chest, I do have swagger thing.  I don't know much about him.  You are not a power couple when your husband is cheating on you or inappropriate with other women, essentially knocking on doors waiting for someone to open up and let him in.   She give out advice, is supposed to be a role model, I guess she has to decide what she will do.  The rumors could also be false, who knows.


----------



## limom

^^
Rumors can be falsed for sure.
But the staff is not happy there.
The worst that could happen, Imo is WW going back to using.


----------



## dooneybaby

Actually, Wendy Williams' husband is/was a cheater. Check out this story she did just in June with Essence.

http://www.essence.com/2013/06/18/w...husbands-cheating-made-her-marriage-stronger/

There've also been previous reports that he physically abused her and made unwanted sexual advances toward other women.

I like Wendy's "let me tell you this girlfriend" approach on her talk show. But reading about this kind of stuff just makes me lose respect for her.
Staying with an ugly (ugly inside and out) man who's unfaithful, allegedly physically abuse and disrespectful towards other women as well?
Sorry, I have a no tolerance policy when it comes to things like that!


----------



## limom

dooneybaby said:


> Actually, Wendy Williams' husband is/was a cheater. Check out this story she did just in June with Essence.
> 
> http://www.essence.com/2013/06/18/w...husbands-cheating-made-her-marriage-stronger/
> 
> There've also been previous reports that he physically abused her and made unwanted sexual advances toward other women.
> 
> I like Wendy's "let me tell you this girlfriend" approach on her talk show. But reading about this kind of stuff just makes me lose respect for her.
> Staying with an ugly (ugly inside and out) man who's unfaithful, allegedly physically abuse and disrespectful towards other women as well?
> Sorry, I have a no tolerance policy when it comes to things like that!



I knew that he had cheated on her but he keeps on being an azz around other women after that.
Wendy is always crying on her show as well.


----------



## Graw

dooneybaby said:


> Actually, Wendy Williams' husband is/was a cheater. Check out this story she did just in June with Essence.
> 
> http://www.essence.com/2013/06/18/w...husbands-cheating-made-her-marriage-stronger/
> 
> There've also been previous reports that he physically abused her and made unwanted sexual advances toward other women.
> 
> I like Wendy's "let me tell you this girlfriend" approach on her talk show. But reading about this kind of stuff just makes me lose respect for her.
> Staying with an ugly (ugly inside and out) man who's unfaithful, allegedly physically abuse and disrespectful towards other women as well?
> Sorry, I have a no tolerance policy when it comes to things like that!



Exactly!  Why is she staying? Who knows?



limom said:


> I knew that he had cheated on her but he keeps on being an azz around other women after that.
> Wendy is always crying on her show as well.



Sad because she is the first person to say leave him.


----------



## Sassys

*The Hosts Share Their First Impressions of Each Other*


----------



## limom

Adrienne in hot water
http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=821709
Adrienne Bailon: Britney Spears 'can't hold a conversation'
Aug. 6, 2013, 2:15 PM EST
WENN

Singer/actress-turned-TV host Adrienne Bailon was left baffled during her backstage interviews with Britney Spears on "The X Factor," as she was convinced the superstar was just reciting lines fed to her by her handlers.

The former "The Cheetah Girls" star worked as a backstage host on the reality TV show last year, and she had to interview the judges, including Demi Lovato and Spears.

Bing: Adrienne Bailon and Rob Kardashian

Speaking during an appearance on talk show "The Real," Bailon claimed she had no troubles with Lovato but struggled to interact with troubled pop star Spears.

She says, "The ultimate meltdown was Britney Spears. ... I worked with her on 'X Factor' and I'm not going to lie to you guys, I would sit and do my interviews with Demi (Lovato) and do the behind-the-scenes stuff, but she (Spears) can't hold a conversation. No. They have someone who feeds her what she is supposed to say. Like she can't hold a conversation."

"The Real" co-host Tamar Braxton added, "I hear behind the scenes she's trying to get it together."

*Tamar as the voice of reason? Ugly move from the over the hills cheetah girl*


----------



## hadleykeillor

I've never watched the real


----------



## Ladybug09

I haven't watched a full epi, but everyone bit I've seen Adrienne is ALWAYS talking and she has NO filter...SHE needs to learn the difference between Kitchen Table and Public Talk....This may be the 'REAL' talk show, but neither does one want to stick foot in mouth.


----------



## Graw

Summer Finale?  What are they going to play, reruns?


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Summer Finale? What are they going to play, reruns?


 
It was only a 4 week test.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> It was only a 4 week test.



I guess so.  Did anyone buy Adrienne's reply to her dating her boyfriend for 4 years and not being ready for marriage.  Both Tamera and Tamar gave their partners grief about not being married after 4 years and when they asked Adrienne her answered seemed a little silly.  If her boyfriend proposed to her she knows she would say yes, she didn't want to seem silly on camera.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> I guess so. Did anyone buy Adrienne's reply to her dating her boyfriend for 4 years and not being ready for marriage. Both Tamera and Tamar gave their partners grief about not being married after 4 years and when they asked Adrienne her answered seemed a little silly. If her boyfriend proposed to her she knows she would say yes, she didn't want to seem silly on camera.


 
Adrienne is young (not quite 30) and does not need to rush it. I have not seen the episode yet. Tamar and Tamera are in their mid/late 30's, so it makes sense to bounce if the man has not proposed to you after a certain amount of time.


----------



## limom

Omg cry fest!


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> Omg cry fest!



Yes, Loni shocked me and Adrienne said I hope this show doesn't end and we can come back.  She doesn't have a filter.  

Tamar's dress was gorgeous today!


----------



## mzkyie

What an emotional finale, I'm going to miss them and I hope they get picked up. Four weeks of them really wasn't enough!


----------



## Sassys

I hope they get picked up, love this show!

Tamar admitted she had a nose job; I knew they would get the truth out of her on this show lol


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

HA! Knew it!

I gotta say, I am here for Tamar on this show. She cracks me up. On her own reality show she gets on my nerves though, she's doing too much there.


----------



## Graw

CommeUneEtoile said:


> HA! Knew it!
> 
> I gotta say, I am here for Tamar on this show. She cracks me up. On her own reality show she gets on my nerves though, she's doing too much there.



She was tame on the show, lets see what happens.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> She was tame on the show, lets see what happens.



Tamar is incredibly insecure, imo. When she cried and talked about how she thought her sisters only hung up with her because they had no choices, I was shocked.
If she was my sister, I would suggest that she goes to a doctor to check for some type of depression.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> Tamar is incredibly insecure, imo. When she cried and talked about how she thought her sisters only hung up with her because they had no choices, I was shocked.
> If she was my sister, I would suggest that she goes to a doctor to check for some type of depression.



She does seem insecure and her world revolves around her husbands money.  She seems to love Vince now, but I am sure if he didn't have "coin" that she would have never given him a chance. She mentioned Tamara's husband's money a few times, it was tasteless.  Sad, but true that was tame Tamar.  She knew she wasn't sitting at the table with her sisters and these women were not going to put up with her dramatics.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> She does seem insecure and her world revolves around her husbands money.  She seems to love Vince now, but I am sure if he didn't have "coin" that she would have never given him a chance. She mentioned Tamara's husband's money a few times, it was tasteless.  Sad, but true that was tame Tamar.  She knew she wasn't sitting at the table with her sisters and these women were not going to put up with her dramatics.



I think that Vince put Tamar last.(according to Tamar)
She said that first come Dylan, then Miracle then Tamar...
Vince is cruel at times(from watching the show).
He also believes that she is with him for the money.
Not a good situation.
Yes, she is constantly talking about the other girls husbands finances.
Is she projecting?


----------



## Sassys

CommeUneEtoile said:


> HA! Knew it!
> 
> I gotta say, I am here for Tamar on this show. She cracks me up. On her own reality show she gets on my nerves though, she's doing too much there.



She claims it was for medical reasons and her right side is still wrong, but she is to scared to have them fix it. Said it was a 8hr surgery


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I think that Vince put Tamar last.(according to Tamar)
> She said that first come Dylan, then Miracle then Tamar...
> Vince is cruel at times(from watching the show).
> He also believes that she is with him for the money.
> Not a good situation.
> Yes, she is constantly talking about the other girls husbands finances.
> Is she projecting?



Who is Dylan? The baby's name is Logan lol


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Who is Dylan? The baby's name is Logan lol



Haven't you figured it out yet?
I am horrible with names


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Haven't you figured it out yet?
> I am horrible with names



Lol. Not even close to an L name


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Lol. Not even close to an L name



It has no logic. I can't remember any names. Even friends and relatives at times!


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> I think that Vince put Tamar last.(according to Tamar)
> She said that first come Dylan, then Miracle then Tamar...
> Vince is cruel at times(from watching the show).
> He also believes that she is with him for the money.
> Not a good situation.
> Yes, she is constantly talking about the other girls husbands finances.
> Is she projecting?



Wow, how dreadful.  Wife first? No.  Who or what is Miracle?  Please don't tell me that is his studio or pet.  Vince doesn't seem loving towards Tamar, but that is likely because of her attitude which is likely because of the way he treats her.  Money, gifts, shoes are affection for her.  Maybe counseling will help them, they don't seem content.



Sassys said:


> She claims it was for medical reasons and her right side is still wrong, but she is to scared to have them fix it. Said it was a 8hr surgery



I didn't know she had surgery I thought it was make up making her nose appear thin.  If she had surgery why not make her nose the same, why does it seem thinner, straighter, elongated? That is odd. Add the blond hair, that Vince prefers and it makes you wonder.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Wow, how dreadful.  Wife first? No.  Who or what is Miracle?  Please don't tell me that is his studio or pet.  Vince doesn't seem loving towards Tamar, but that is likely because of her attitude which is likely because of the way he treats her.  Money, gifts, shoes are affection for her.  Maybe counseling will help them, they don't seem content.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know she had surgery I thought it was make up making her nose appear thin.  If she had surgery why not make her nose the same, why does it seem thinner, straighter, elongated? That is odd. Add the blond hair, that Vince prefers and it makes you wonder.



Loni also admitted she had her nose done


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Wow, how dreadful.  Wife first? No.  Who or what is Miracle?  Please don't tell me that is his studio or pet.  Vince doesn't seem loving towards Tamar, but that is likely because of her attitude which is likely because of the way he treats her.  Money, gifts, shoes are affection for her.  Maybe counseling will help them, they don't seem content.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know she had surgery I thought it was make up making her nose appear thin.  If she had surgery why not make her nose the same, why does it seem thinner, straighter, elongated? That is odd. Add the blond hair, that Vince prefers and it makes you wonder.



Miracle is Vince's dog. Miracle never listens to Tamar, the looks that dog gives her are hysterical.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Loni also admitted she had her nose done



Wow, I would have never guessed, wonder what her nose looked like before.   



Sassys said:


> Miracle is Vince's dog. Miracle never listens to Tamar, the looks that dog gives her are hysterical.



I bet! Dogs have keen instincts.


----------



## Graw

On Tia and Tamera's show Tamera's agent just called her about a talk show with other women...


----------



## Sassys

Just heard The Real got picked up 

and Kris got the boot...


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sassys said:


> Just heard The Real got picked up
> 
> and Kris got the boot...



Yaaay!


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Just heard The Real got picked up
> 
> and Kris got the boot...



Yes!
Is it going to be on right away?


----------



## knasarae

Cool!! What station?  I hope it comes to U-verse now I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Just heard The Real got picked up
> 
> and Kris got the boot...



Thank you for the update.  That is good news for the ladies.  Kris will find something else to do, maybe a game show.


----------



## Sassys

After a super successful 4-week, seven city test run this past summer, "The Real" is set to premiere its full season in Fall 2014!

The one-hour daily talk show, hosted by the fun and fabulous Tamar Braxton, Loni Love, Adrienne Bailon, Jeannie Mai and Tamera Mowry-Housley, killed the test run with stellar ratings.

Across all seven markets, &#8220;The Real&#8221;'s viewership grew by 50% throughout the test.  And it's filling a niche market void in daytime.  The show is the first of its kind with all five hosts being of ethnic backgrounds, and the sassy & controversy isn't exactly what you see on the other daytime shows.

The talk show will air on 18 Fox owned & operated markets in Fall 2014, and will have a replay of each show daily on BET (similar to the set up for "The Wendy Williams Show").

&#8220;Five hosts for the price of one &#8211; score! Seriously, we&#8217;re all looking for younger adults and this program delivered big time,&#8221; said Frank Cicha, Senior Vice President, Programming, Fox Television Stations. &#8220;This skew suggests daypart flexibility, which opens up lots of interesting scheduling opportunities, especially in our duopolies. Should be fun.&#8221;

Here are the 18 stations where you can see "The Real". 

New York (WNYW), Los Angeles (KTTV), Chicago (WFLD), Philadelphia (WTXF), Dallas (KDFW), Boston (WFXT), Atlanta (WAGA), D.C. (WTTG), Houston (KRIV), Detroit (WJBK), Phoenix (KSAZ), Tampa (WTVT), Minneapolis (KMSP), Orlando (WOFL), Charlotte (WJXY), Memphis (WHBQ), Austin (KTBC) and Gainesville (WOGX).


----------



## Ladybug09

good for them.


----------



## needloub

Happy for them!


----------



## Graw

Great news, they earned it.


----------



## djsmom

Before and after pictures of the ladies; Tamar looks scary and where are her eyebrows. Instagram


----------



## taniherd

Anyone watching this show?  I tried.  I can't.


----------



## Sassys

taniherd said:


> Anyone watching this show?  I tried.  I can't.



I watch when I get home at night. I love it.


----------



## taniherd

Sassys said:


> I watch when I get home at night. I love it.



I just don't care for Tamar.  She's very animated.  It's just too much.  
Loni is funny.  The rest...eh.


----------



## Ladybug09

It's ok....it gets to be a bit too much at times though.
Tamar - EXTRA
Loni - a bit desperate
Tamera - a little bit too sweet/dumb
Geni - mmeh
Adrienne - just Ghetto/birdish.

That's my summation.


----------



## krissa

glad to see these comments, I was so excited to watch and I caught it on the plane yesterday. Adrienne is wayy too much. I def will give it another chance though. It's def not a must watch for me.


----------



## needloub

It's hard to follow this show.  Too many "loud-mouths" and this is probably why Tamera gets lost or is just easily forgotten...


----------



## taniherd

Ladybug09 said:


> It's ok....it gets to be a bit too much at times though.
> Tamar - EXTRA
> Loni - a bit desperate
> Tamera - a little bit too sweet/dumb
> Geni - mmeh
> Adrienne - just Ghetto/birdish.
> 
> That's my summation.



*PERFECT* summation!


----------



## michie

I tried to watch the premiere and the show last night on BET. Sorry, but it sounds like conversation overheard at IHOP.


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: 'Get the f*** outta here!' It's deja VIEW all over again as co-hosts of TV talk show The Real at war after Jeannie Mai sides with Donald *****
The Real has been a breakout hit ranking number two in the coveted 18-to-34 age demographic behind The Wendy Williams Show
Jeannie Mai's initial decision to stay on as co-host of *****'s Miss USA Pageant caused major friction with three of her colleagues
Tamar Braxton tweeted  #GTFOH' (short for Get The F*** Outta Here)
Even though Mai changed her mind  about hosting the pageant there's bad blood
With The View plummeting and The Talk growing, the only way The Real stands a chance is if the ladies continue to get along


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nie-Mai-sides-Donald-*****.html#ixzz3fyay9Onv


----------



## sdkitty

michie said:


> I tried to watch the premiere and the show last night on BET. Sorry, but it sounds like conversation overheard at IHOP.


really....it seems they avoid talking about politics or anything controversial so the result is very mundane conversation, e.g.,  "would you tell you friend if her husband was cheating?" kind of thing.  They don't seem to have a lot of interesting guests either.  I tune in sometimes just because there's nothing else on.

It seems they made an effort to create a diverse group but no white woman?  I guess that's not the audience they're going for?  or the producers thought white women have had opportunity all along; now it's someone else's turn?


----------



## djsmom

Yesterday, Tamar released the attached statement on Instagram, and today The Real confirmed the rumors, she isn't coming back for season three. Tamar is so quick to go to social media to bash others about what they've done to her. This time,  I believe the rumors were correct, she is not leaving to pursue her solo career, like the statement says. We probably would've believed it, if she hadn't went on a social media rant. She was fired!


----------



## DC-Cutie

While many people don't care for Vince (think he's harsh), he told Tamar on MANY occasions 'stay off that social media'.  

Tamar is very much sensitive Sally, so social media is the last place she needs to be but it's the first place she tends to run to.  Her mouth and keystrokes are going to kill her career.  Nobody will want to work with her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Maybe now I will watch.


----------



## Graw

Who stabbed her in the back?


----------



## sdkitty

i don't think she's lost much by being off that show.  It's so mundane.


----------



## knasarae

I read out of the other co-hosts, she only follows Tamara now.


----------



## Graw

knasarae said:


> I read out of the other co-hosts, she only follows Tamara now.



I guess that is all we will know for now.  Either way, its always business in a business environment especially "show business."  It is not a family, group decision and no one has to deal with you, even if you are the star of a show.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> I read out of the other co-hosts, she only follows Tamara now.



The Social Media stuff is so juvenile.


----------



## Sassys

I've noticed this season Jeannie doesn't wear her wedding ring.


----------



## Iluvbags

I really like this show. But I wouldn't be sad if Lonnie Love was replaced.
I liked Tamar better than her. I don't think she fits with the panels personality. 
She brings the jokes but that's about it

Just my opinion.


----------



## Ladybug09

I actually like it better now that Tamar is gone.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I actually like it better now that Tamar is gone.


Really? I could not stand Tamar and the lip smaking, but something is missing. I can't get past girl chat (and sometimes I can't get past 5min). Loni clearly still does not want to be there, but wants her check. Jeannie seems more annoying (if that is possible) and Adrienne is just cracking me up about her new man. She rarely talked about her ex and now won't shut up about this wedding. I'm happy she found true love, but damn, give it a rest (Star Jones part 2)


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Really? I could not stand Tamar and the lip smaking, but something is missing. I can't get past girl chat (and sometimes I can't get past 5min). Loni clearly still does not want to be there, but wants her check. Jeannie seems more annoying (if that is possible) and Adrienne is just cracking me up about her new man. She rarely talked about her ex and now won't shut up about this wedding. I'm happy she found true love, but damn, give it a rest (Star Jones part 2)


Now, I didn't say it was GREAT, but I just like it better without Tamar....Yeah, Lonnie is a bit What Evvv, with her attitude...don't get me started on Adrienne and cheating Israel...major eyeroll.


----------



## limom

Didn't it just come out that he sired a bunch of outside kids?
Tamar is an acquired taste but it is now boring without her.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> *Didn't it just come out that he sired a bunch of outside kids?*
> Tamar is an acquired taste but it is now boring without her.


I don't know about all of that...I just know I get tired of hearing her talk about them going through premarital counseling, and other stuff. I get this is HER 1st marriage, but this man just got out of a marriage that ended in a slopping divorce and scandal. I just cant....She is one of those one's ready to be married and will settle for anything. I give it a few year...enough so she can say she was a wife and have a baby.

ETA: Tamar....if she toned it down a bit, she would have been ok, but the lip smacking, talking in 3rd person and all the lingo was driving me crazy.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't know about all of that...I just know I get tired of hearing her talk about them going through premarital counseling, and other stuff. I get this is HER 1st marriage, but this man just got out of a marriage that ended in a slopping divorce and scandal. I just cant....She is one of those one's ready to be married and will settle for anything. I give it a few year...enough so she can say she was a wife and have a baby.
> 
> ETA: *Tamar....if she toned it down a bit, she would have been ok, but the lip smacking, talking in 3rd person and all the lingo was driving me crazy.*



YES!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> Didn't it just come out that *he sired a bunch of outside kids*?
> Tamar is an acquired taste but it is now boring without her.



i love that you used the word sired.


----------



## Ladybug09

I need Lonnie to stop with all the dang on crying!!!!!!!!ahhhhhh, I just put her on mute when she starts.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yall, why does Lonnie have to YELL when she talks...geez.


----------



## Iluvbags

Ladybug09 said:


> Yall, why does Lonnie have to YELL when she talks...geez.



And do you ever notice the faces she makes while the other ladies are talking at certain times? 
Just rubs me the wrong way like she feels she's better than everyone else

But then other times she seems chill. Can't wrap my head around it. Maybe she's just fake all together and doesn't really want to be there


----------



## Iluvbags

And I agree 100 times over that I'm sick of Adrienne talking about her man. 
Very happy for her but it's overkill

She's like that one friend who talks about herself all the time. No matter what you say she will always bring an example up or way to involve discussing herself. Lol!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Yeah,

I've noticed she makes those faces...LOL





Iluvbags said:


> And do you ever notice the faces she makes while the other ladies are talking at certain times?
> Just rubs me the wrong way like she feels she's better than everyone else
> 
> But then other times she seems chill. Can't wrap my head around it. Maybe she's just fake all together and doesn't really want to be there


----------



## Sassys

It is clear, Lonnie is there for a check and that is it. They tape Mon - Wed and she is not about any of them after that.


----------



## Sassys

_The Real_'s Jeannie Mai Divorcing Husband After 10 Years of Marriage

http://people.com/tv/the-reals-jeannie-mai-divorcing-husband-after-10-years-of-marriage/


----------



## uhpharm01

Iluvbags said:


> And do you ever notice the faces she makes while the other ladies are talking at certain times?
> Just rubs me the wrong way like she feels she's better than everyone else
> 
> But then other times she seems chill. Can't wrap my head around it. Maybe she's just fake all together and doesn't really want to be there


But I heard at one time that she wanted her own show.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> _The Real_'s Jeannie Mai Divorcing Husband After 10 Years of Marriage
> 
> http://people.com/tv/the-reals-jeannie-mai-divorcing-husband-after-10-years-of-marriage/


----------



## uhpharm01

is this a joke?!


----------



## bag-princess

Yes it is!! [emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> is this a joke?!
> View attachment 3899046



I knew it was fake


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> I knew it was fake



  Thanks for the update Sassy.


----------



## uhpharm01

January 03, 2018 10:21am PT by  Jackie Strause

*'The Real' Renewed for 2 More Seasons*
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/real-renewed-2-more-seasons-1071292



The syndicated talker is hosted by Adrienne Houghton, Loni Love, Jeannie Mai and Tamera Mowry-Housley.
Panel talk show _The Real _is getting two more seasons at Fox.

The syndicated talker from Warner Bros. Domestic Television Distribution and Telepictures has been renewed for a fifth and sixth season, it was announced Wednesday.

_The Real_, which airs on all Fox-owned and -operated stations, is hosted by Adrienne Houghton, Loni Love, Jeannie Mai and Tamera Mowry-Housley and covers topics ranging from current events to beauty, fashion, relationships and personal conversations about the hosts' lives. The talk show went live for the first time in its fourth season, giving viewers the opportunity to interact with the hosts in real time and growing its social media footprint. The daily one-hour show has been nominated for both an Emmy and NAACP Image Award.

The renewal includes 17 markets, reaching over 37 percent of television homes in the country. _The Real _also encores nightly on BET.

"Since 2010-11 season, 23 talk shows have launched and _The Real _and _Steve Harvey_ are the only two series to last four or more seasons,” Warner Bros. Domestic TV Distribution president Ken Werner said in a statement. “While there are other panel talk series on the air, what truly makes _The Real_ stand out from the pack is that it is comprised of four very strong, very authentic and very engaging hosts whose chemistry is unrivaled. Fox has been with us since the start, and we are thrilled that together we have built a strong franchise that will continue to entertain, inform and inspire viewers for years and years to come.”

Added Frank Cicha, senior vp programming at Fox: “On one hand, it's very gratifying to be renewing a program that started as a test. On the other hand, it doesn't matter how it got here. Warner Bros. set out to fill a void and it fit our audience perfectly. Congrats to the cast and crew.”

"This season has been a thrill," said executive producer Rachel Miskowiec. “Going live showcases Adrienne, Loni, Jeannie and Tamara in the best light. They’re able to address the tough questions and the headlines as they break. The news cycle is only getting faster and we’re looking forward to keeping up with the hottest stories and booking more guests to contribute to the conversation."

_The Real_, which films in Los Angeles, airs on Fox Television Stations and in national syndication (check local listings).

_____
I'm shocked that it got renewed.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> January 03, 2018 10:21am PT by  Jackie Strause
> 
> *'The Real' Renewed for 2 More Seasons*
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/real-renewed-2-more-seasons-1071292
> 
> View attachment 3927520
> 
> The syndicated talker is hosted by Adrienne Houghton, Loni Love, Jeannie Mai and Tamera Mowry-Housley.
> Panel talk show _The Real _is getting two more seasons at Fox.
> 
> The syndicated talker from Warner Bros. Domestic Television Distribution and Telepictures has been renewed for a fifth and sixth season, it was announced Wednesday.
> 
> _The Real_, which airs on all Fox-owned and -operated stations, is hosted by Adrienne Houghton, Loni Love, Jeannie Mai and Tamera Mowry-Housley and covers topics ranging from current events to beauty, fashion, relationships and personal conversations about the hosts' lives. The talk show went live for the first time in its fourth season, giving viewers the opportunity to interact with the hosts in real time and growing its social media footprint. The daily one-hour show has been nominated for both an Emmy and NAACP Image Award.
> 
> The renewal includes 17 markets, reaching over 37 percent of television homes in the country. _The Real _also encores nightly on BET.
> 
> "Since 2010-11 season, 23 talk shows have launched and _The Real _and _Steve Harvey_ are the only two series to last four or more seasons,” Warner Bros. Domestic TV Distribution president Ken Werner said in a statement. “While there are other panel talk series on the air, what truly makes _The Real_ stand out from the pack is that it is comprised of four very strong, very authentic and very engaging hosts whose chemistry is unrivaled. Fox has been with us since the start, and we are thrilled that together we have built a strong franchise that will continue to entertain, inform and inspire viewers for years and years to come.”
> 
> Added Frank Cicha, senior vp programming at Fox: “On one hand, it's very gratifying to be renewing a program that started as a test. On the other hand, it doesn't matter how it got here. Warner Bros. set out to fill a void and it fit our audience perfectly. Congrats to the cast and crew.”
> 
> "This season has been a thrill," said executive producer Rachel Miskowiec. “Going live showcases Adrienne, Loni, Jeannie and Tamara in the best light. They’re able to address the tough questions and the headlines as they break. The news cycle is only getting faster and we’re looking forward to keeping up with the hottest stories and booking more guests to contribute to the conversation."
> 
> _The Real_, which films in Los Angeles, airs on Fox Television Stations and in national syndication (check local listings).
> 
> _____
> I'm shocked that it got renewed.





I’m not! They seem to have quite a following! Even I like watching the show! [emoji15]


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> I’m not! They seem to have quite a following! Even I like watching the show! [emoji15]


You and my father are in the same page. 
I heard about their big social follow.


----------



## DD101

I watch, but I liked it much better with Tamar. I thought she was the start of that show. I loved to see what she's be wearing, hair, makeup, glasses, jewelry, etc.....It's just ok now.

BUT - what I hate is how they all have to say how much they read the bible.....if they do, hey good for them. But I'm sick of hearing about it. It seems every show them have to mention the bible.


----------



## bag-princess

DD101 said:


> I watch, but I liked it much better with Tamar. I thought she was the start of that show. I loved to see what she's be wearing, hair, makeup, glasses, jewelry, etc.....It's just ok now.
> 
> BUT - what I hate is how they all have to say how much they read the bible.....if they do, hey good for them. But I'm sick of hearing about it. It seems every show them have to mention the bible.





Totally disagree because I don’t see them mentioning it much at all. I’ve only been watching a couple months now though and I can’t recall someone saying it but once and I believe Devon Franklin was on that day.  The first half hour is done and nobody’s said it yet.


----------



## DD101

bag-princess said:


> Totally disagree because I don’t see them mentioning it much at all. I’ve only been watching a couple months now though and I can’t recall someone saying it but once and I believe Devon Franklin was on that day.  The first half hour is done and nobody’s said it yet.



I don't watch every day, but the last time I watched - just a few days ago, Adrienne was asking the other girls if they read the bible naked. She claims she does.


----------



## bag-princess

DD101 said:


> I don't watch every day, but the last time I watched - just a few days ago, Adrienne was asking the other girls if they read the bible naked. She claims she does.




Those were reruns. They just got back with new shows live from Christmas break today.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## bag-princess

I don’t know what is wrong with the show now for me but I’m just not feeling it anymore!  And it’s not the fact that it comes on her at 4:30 am instead of 9 because I am already up at that time. It’s not holding my attention this new season for some reason!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> I don’t know what is wrong with the show now for me but I’m just not feeling it anymore!  And it’s not the fact that it comes on her at 4:30 am instead of 9 because I am already up at that time. It’s not holding my attention this new season for some reason!


I'm at work when they come on, so I can't see them on a regular basis.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm at work when they come on, so I can't see them on a regular basis.




I can’t put my finger on what is wrong but they rarely hold my attention past their hot topics session! It bores me so much I have turned the channel and have not even attempted to watch it in days now.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> I can’t put my finger on what is wrong but they rarely hold my attention past their hot topics session! It bores me so much I have turned the channel and have not even attempted to watch it in days now.


I agree.  The show has been moved to a different time slot but it's really different this year.


----------



## uhpharm01

here is an update on The Real talk show


----------



## uhpharm01

This youtuber talks about if Loni Love will be leaving The Real go to timestamp of 4:12. Loni Is getting annoying lately.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> This youtuber talks about if Loni Love will be leaving The Real go to timestamp of 4:12. Loni Is getting annoying lately.





lately!!!  she is always annoying but has become more so since she hooked up with james and finally has a man!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> lately!!!  she is always annoying but has become more so since she hooked up with james and finally has a man!


I heard a rumors that James had cheated on Loni and in another Rumor I heard that James had proposed to Loni.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard a rumors that James had cheated on Loni and in another Rumor I heard that James had proposed to Loni.




oh dear!  i wonder what is going on with them!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> oh dear!  i wonder what is going on with them!


and You're right Loni has always been Annoying and I what is happening with Loni and the White guy.


----------



## bisbee

DD101 said:


> I don't watch every day, but the last time I watched - just a few days ago, Adrienne was asking the other girls if they read the bible naked. She claims she does.


What?  This is just nonsense.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01

*Amanda Seales leaves 'The Real,' citing lack of black voices 'at the top'*
"The Real," which features all women of color as its hosts, has been championed as one of the most diverse daytime talk shows.

https://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture...es-real-citing-lack-black-voices-top-n1227401

June 8, 2020, 12:05 PM CDT
By Gwen Aviles
Actress Amanda Seales announced that she will not continue on as a co-host on Fox's "The Real," stating she did not renew her contract because of a lack of black voices "at the top."
"I have arrived because my contract is up at 'The Real' and I did not renew it because it doesn’t feel good to my soul to be at a place where I cannot speak to my people the way they need to be spoken to and where the people who are speaking to me in disparaging ways are not being handled,” Seales told 'Hamilton' actor Brandon Victor Dixon during an Instagram live last Tuesday.

"I’m not in a space where I can, as a full black woman, have my voice and my coworkers also have their voices and where the people at the top are not respecting the necessity for black voices to be at the top too."
Seales added that she had reached the point where she "just can't function at this place the same way."
"The Real," which features all women of color as its hosts, has been championed as one of the most diverse daytime talk shows and has been awarded two NAACP Image Awards and an Emmy. The show bills itself as "led by bold, diverse, and outspoken hosts" who "unapologetically say what women are actually thinking" and has risen in popularity since its debut in 2013. With more than 2 million followers on YouTube, "The Real" surpasses its competitors, including "The View," whose channel has approximately 900,000 subscribers.

Seales, who hosts the game show "Smart Funny & Black" and a podcast called "Small Doses," joined Loni Love, Tamera Mowry-Housley, Adrienne Bailon, and Jeannie Mai on the show in January 2020.
“Amanda is an excellent addition to our award-winning team at 'The Real,'" Donna Redier Linsk, the executive vice president and general manager of Telepictures, which produces the show, said of Seales joining "The Real" as a host. "Her unique voice at the table will add new dimensions to the conversation and, with the continued support of our partners at Fox, will guarantee a bright future for years to come."
Warner Bros. Television and Telepictures Productions declined comment.
"The Real" celebrated the airing of its 1,000th episode in February.


----------



## Graw

Amanda Seales is leaving.  I know she can’t be more specific, but it would be helpful if she were to solve the problem.  I wonder if they will replace her with someone who will “follow the script” and go with the flow.  I doubt they will bring Tamar back, you never know.


----------



## limom

I loved Tamar on the show but it would be beyond awkward for her to come back after the way they treated her.
Loni and Tamar together again?
no way.
Too bad that Amanda decided to leave the show, however she can do so much more on her own, imo.


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> I loved Tamar on the show but it would be beyond awkward for her to come back after the way they treated her.
> Loni and Tamar together again?
> no way.
> Too bad that Amanda decided to leave the show, however she can do so much more on her own, imo.



Tamar has had time to reflect, gather her thoughts and people would watch for the sole purpose of seeing the other cast members reaction to her.  


The network would love the ratings. Tamar could demand more money. The other cast members wouldn’t abandon the show because it shows poor sportsmanship.


People love a comeback!  It would truly redeem Tamar.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> I loved Tamar on the show but it would be beyond awkward for her to come back after the way they treated her.
> Loni and Tamar together again?
> no way.
> Too bad that Amanda decided to leave the show, however she can do so much more on her own, imo.


Toni and Tamar again oh hell no. Tamar is tired of that situation that is for sure.


----------



## uhpharm01

Graw said:


> Tamar has had time to reflect, gather her thoughts and people would watch for the sole purpose of seeing the other cast members reaction to her.
> 
> 
> The network would love the ratings. Tamar could demand more money. The other cast members wouldn’t abandon the show because it shows poor sportsmanship.
> 
> 
> People love a comeback!  It would truly redeem Tamar.


I'm wondering when will The Real get cancelled.


----------



## Graw

uhpharm01 said:


> Toni and Tamar again oh hell no. Tamar is tired of that situation that is for sure.



She can change that negative to a positive. 



uhpharm01 said:


> I'm wondering when will The Real get cancelled.


I wonder what the demographics are for those who watch.  Lots of people rave about the show.

If their comments are being “filtered” there isn’t a point to have a talk show.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I personally don’t think Amanda needs the show. She has her own platform and can build upon that.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> She can change that negative to a positive.
> 
> 
> I wonder what the demographics are for those who watch.  Lots of people rave about the show.
> 
> If their comments are being “filtered” there isn’t a point to have a talk show.


I used to watch the View but can’t stand Meghan McCain so I switched to the Real.
It is lighter and keeps me informed on what younger women are up to.
Plus the View cuts to commercials every 7 minutes, it is impossible to follow anything, imo..
Also that view the deals segment is taking precedence on some interesting guests. Enough already, I feel sorry for Sunny who got stuck shilling that crap.
I used to watch Loni on Chelsea lately. 
I like them as an ensemble show...


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I used to watch the View but can’t stand Meghan McCain so I switched to the Real.
> It is lighter and keeps me informed on what younger women are up to.
> Plus the View cuts to commercials every 7 minutes, it is impossible to follow anything, imo..
> Also that view the deals segment is taking precedence on some interesting guests. Enough already, I feel sorry for Sunny who got stuck shilling that crap.
> I used to watch Loni on Chelsea lately.
> I like them as an ensemble show...


I watch the view sometimes.....I like Meghan much better than Hassleback.....at least her opinions seem to have some real info behind them and she doesn't spout her religious views


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I watch the view sometimes.....I like Meghan much better than Hassleback.....at least her opinions seem to have some real info behind them and she doesn't spout her religious views


Meh, not so sure that they are really her opinions. She parrots whatever her husband‘s website opinions are.
She was not that extreme before. That nonsense plus her constant whining is just too much for me.
At least, Elizabeth was self made. Plus she was reigned in by Rosie and Joy. 
Plus, Princess Me Again has zero interest in people and it shows.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Meh, not so sure that they are really her opinions. She parrots whatever her husband‘s website opinions are.
> She was not that extreme before. That nonsense plus her constant whining is just too much for me.
> At least, Elizabeth was self made. Plus she was reigned in by Rosie and Joy.
> Plus, Princess Me Again has zero interest in people and it shows.


gonna have to respectfully agree to disagree on this one I tnhink
Shrill and not very smart Elizabeth got on my last nerve....Meghan not so much.  She is probably influenced by her husband but I still think she has more of value to offer.  And she and I agree on one thing (person) if you KWIM


----------



## Graw




----------



## bag-princess

I haven’t watched in months! Is there some kind of drama going on with her??


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> I haven’t watched in months! Is there some kind of drama going on with her??


No, I think they asked her to take a 75% pay cut so she just decided to quit.








						Tamera Mowry QUITS The Real After 75% Pay Cut! (Details) - PopularSuperStars Tamera Mowry QUITS The Real After 75% Pay Cut! (Details)
					

The Real is now looking forward for an update. Because one of the host will be moving on from the show. News broke today that Tamera Mowry quit the show after a 75% pay cut!




					popularsuperstars.com
				












						Tamera Mowry-Housley leaving 'The Real' after six seasons | CNN
					

Tamera Mowry-Housley kept it real on Monday when she made a big announcement.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## anabanana745

uhpharm01 said:


> No, I think they asked her to take a 75% pay cut so she just decided to quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamera Mowry QUITS The Real After 75% Pay Cut! (Details) - PopularSuperStars Tamera Mowry QUITS The Real After 75% Pay Cut! (Details)
> 
> 
> The Real is now looking forward for an update. Because one of the host will be moving on from the show. News broke today that Tamera Mowry quit the show after a 75% pay cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popularsuperstars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamera Mowry-Housley leaving 'The Real' after six seasons | CNN
> 
> 
> Tamera Mowry-Housley kept it real on Monday when she made a big announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


They must be thinking of cancelling it. Who in their right mind would agree to a 75% pay cut?! She probably doesn’t need the money. They knew she would be likely to quit and they still did it. So that’s the only logical explanation. Shame, as I won’t watch the show without her.


----------



## uhpharm01

anabanana745 said:


> They must be thinking of cancelling it. Who in their right mind would agree to a 75% pay cut?! She probably doesn’t need the money. They knew she would be likely to quit and they still did it. So that’s the only logical explanation. Shame, as I won’t watch the show without her.


I agree. Someone online stated that she was in Instagram she claimed that she left because she was going to be homeschooling her kids for the 2020-2021 school year. I still think that it's mostly the pay cut and some other things e.g. the current political climate, Naya Rivera's death, her kids would interrupt her when she was shooting the show and the upcoming election e.g. every so often people will call her husband a racist and she would have to give that speech that her husband isn't a racist.


----------



## uhpharm01

‘The Real’ Adds Garcelle Beauvais as Newest Co-Host (EXCLUSIVE)
					

Garcelle Beauvais has been named the newest co-host of “The Real,” Variety has learned exclusively. Beauvais is joining the syndicated talk show, following the departure of Tamera Mowry…




					variety.com
				




I wonder how she and Loni Love will get along. Mmm... That should be interesting.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> ‘The Real’ Adds Garcelle Beauvais as Newest Co-Host (EXCLUSIVE)
> 
> 
> Garcelle Beauvais has been named the newest co-host of “The Real,” Variety has learned exclusively. Beauvais is joining the syndicated talk show, following the departure of Tamera Mowry…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how she and Loni Love will get along. Mmm... That should be interesting.


Is Loni staying for sure?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Is Loni staying for sure?




what else is she going to do?


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Is Loni staying for sure?


I just saw Bag Princess response and I agree with her.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I just saw Bag Princess response and I agree with her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Any updates on this show since so many shows are back on the air.

ETA: nvm. I saw they are back with Garcelle hosting and Denise Richards as their guest. I wish they were back on set like Live with Kelly and Ryan are. They use a split screen for them so it looks like they are next to each other but they are not. I’m over Zoom. Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> Any updates on this show since so many shows are back on the air.
> 
> ETA: nvm. I saw they are back with Garcelle hosting and Denise Richards as their guest. I wish they were back on set like Live with Kelly and Ryan are. They use a split screen for them so it looks like they are next to each other but they are not. I’m over Zoom. Lol


I agree with you about I wish they were back like Live with Kelly and Ryan. I saw where Tamar Hall was back in her studio with her virtual audience.


----------



## limom

Garcelle fit seamlessly. great addition so far.


----------



## uhpharm01

'Dancing With the Stars' celebrity Jeannie Mai hospitalized, forced to leave show
					

Jeannie Mai's "Dancing With the Stars" journey is ending early.  The TV host was hospitalized after being diagnosed with epiglottitis, a potentially life threatening inflammatory condition that can cause swelling and block airflow to the lungs, according to the Mayo Clinic.  Mai confirmed she...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Nick Cannon's Daytime Talk Show Is Replacing 'The Real,' Unclear If Ladies Will Move To Another Time Slot
					

"The ladies at The Real haven’t been told about the move yet."




					radaronline.com
				




*Nick Cannon's Daytime Talk Show Is Replacing 'The Real,' Unclear If Ladies Will Move To Another Time Slot*
this should be interesting for The Real Talk Show.


----------



## uhpharm01

The Real will be airing after the Wendy Williams Show and after The Real airs then The Nick Cannon Show will air.


----------



## meluvs2shop

How’s that gonna work with Adrienne living in NY now? Or she’ll fly back and forth to film? Or are they gonna Zoom forever.


----------



## limom

Good line up. I would have missed the Real.
Although, I like the zoom version better than the studio one…
Adrienne can try to get on the View. There is a slot open.


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> How’s that gonna work with Adrienne living in NY now? Or she’ll fly back and forth to film? Or are they gonna Zoom forever.


I heard that Adrienne will be flying back and forth from NY. Adrienne is better than me, I would think that would get old quick.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Good line up. I would have missed the Real.
> Although, I like the zoom version better than the studio one…
> Adrienne can try to get on the View. There is a slot open.


Good Catch since Adrienne is living in NY state.  









						'The View' in No Rush to Replace Meghan McCain, But Want a Conservative
					

"The View" producers want to replace Meghan McCain with another conservative, but there's no rush.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> Good Catch since Adrienne is living in NY state.  Is Adrienne a **********? If Yes, then she should apply at The View.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The View' in No Rush to Replace Meghan McCain, But Want a Conservative
> 
> 
> "The View" producers want to replace Meghan McCain with another conservative, but there's no rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


They need a younger cast member, imo.
Plus, while Sunny is Latina, Adrienne would be younger and bring a different type of crowd.
Yes, the View audience skew older but the guests are often 50 plus. Time to bring newer artists imo.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> They need a younger cast member, imo.
> Plus, while Sunny is Latina, Adrienne would be younger and bring a different type of crowd.
> Yes, the View audience skew older but the guests are often 50 plus. Time to bring newer artists imo.


That's true that they need a younger audience.


----------



## bag-princess

#1 i question her business sense if this is true
#2 holy photo shop! 











						Adrienne Bailon says she’s lost $10K by gifting fashion freebies
					

“People hit me up like, ‘Ooh, girl, I love those earrings. I love that bag,’ and they automatically assume I am going to send them a free pair.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## bag-princess

they are canceling shows all over the place











						'The Real' Canceled By Fox: Garcelle, Adrienne, Loni & Jeannie Out Of A Job
					

Rumors have been swirling for months that the show was set to be axed by the network.




					radaronline.com


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> they are canceling shows all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Real' Canceled By Fox: Garcelle, Adrienne, Loni & Jeannie Out Of A Job
> 
> 
> Rumors have been swirling for months that the show was set to be axed by the network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radaronline.com


Just as of last week, they were congratulating each other.
Can they find a new network?


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Just as of last week, they were congratulating each other.
> Can they find a new network?


no lmao


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> they are canceling shows all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Real' Canceled By Fox: Garcelle, Adrienne, Loni & Jeannie Out Of A Job
> 
> 
> Rumors have been swirling for months that the show was set to be axed by the network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radaronline.com


this would explain why Loni has been on Daily pop and nightly pop, a lot lately, lol.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> no lmao


Wow. How sucky were their numbers?


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Wow. How sucky were their numbers?


A source exclusively told The Sun that The Real is facing its lowest numbers yet.

The insider said: "The Real has seen abysmal numbers since the beginning and it's most recently hit a new low at .3.

Source:








						Inside The Real's ratings struggle and cast drama amid cancellation rumors
					

While The Real is facing cancelation rumors after eight seasons, this isn’t the first time the show has appeared to be in danger. From suffering low ratings to multiple resignations from the …




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> this would explain why Loni has been on Daily pop and nightly pop, a lot lately, lol.




that is what someone else said too - also the reason why adrienne got a new house in NYC - they saw the writing on the wall but are claiming they all decided they didn't want to do the show anymore


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> that is what someone else said too - also the reason why adrienne got a new house in NYC - they saw the writing on the wall but are claiming they all decided they didn't want to do the show anymore


yeah that house in NYC does make sense and Jennie's house in Atlanta. 

oh wow about them all claiming they all decided they don't want to do the show anymore - I'm not buying that one, lmao.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> yeah that house in NYC does make sense and Jennie's house in Atlanta.
> 
> oh wow about them all claiming they all decided they don't want to do the show anymore - I'm not buying that one, lmao.




nobody is buying that!!


----------



## bag-princess

garcelle said it is just a rumor and she has been told nothing











						EXCLUSIVE: Garcelle Beauvais Confirms News About 'The Real' Cancelation Are Just Rumors
					

The actress and co-host exclusively tells BET.com the fate of the popular talk show has yet to be determined.




					www.bet.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Loni Love Reveals Status Of ‘The Real’ After Reports The Show Would Be Ending Next Season
					

With rumors swirling that ‘The Real’ is going to be canceled, Loni Love took to Twitter to address the future of the Emmy Award-winning talk show.




					hollywoodlife.com
				



Loni Love did the same thing.


----------



## lucydee

I think a lot has to do with the time slot change.  I liked when it was on in the morning.  Then all of a sudden it moved to 5pm.  Who's watching talk shows at 5pm?  Not Many...
I do think the real had more watchers and did well at the 11:00 am time slot vs The View same time different channel, older group of women.  Once Nick Cannon took over the 11:00 am time slot, I completely forgot about the real and kept wondering where it went.  Then someone on here said it moved to 5pm.  Most people are watching the news at 5-6pm not a talk show.  I feel that is why the ratings went down.


----------



## uhpharm01

It's officially cancelled
@bag-princess 









						‘The Real’ Canceled by Warner Bros. After Eight Seasons at Fox Stations
					

Warner Bros. Unscripted Television/Telepictures has ended the run of daytime talk show “The Real” after eight seasons, Variety has learned. The show, which aired in Fox-owned stations i…




					variety.com
				




Now we see why Loni Love has been on Daily Pop probably trying to get on that show.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> It's officially cancelled
> @bag-princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Real’ Canceled by Warner Bros. After Eight Seasons at Fox Stations
> 
> 
> Warner Bros. Unscripted Television/Telepictures has ended the run of daytime talk show “The Real” after eight seasons, Variety has learned. The show, which aired in Fox-owned stations i…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we see why Loni Love has been on Daily Pop probably trying to get on that show.




wow!!!  i guess i am still shocked and they really tried so hard to make it seem like just another rumor.  yes Loni is out there auditioning for her next job!


----------



## limom

I switched to E at 11. Between messy Justin and Loni and guest host, I 
am good


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> I switched to E at 11. Between messy Justin and Loni and guest host, I
> am good


I hate Loni on E. Sorry. I like Justin.

ETA: But Loni is in better mood on E than what she is on The Talk. She seems so unhappy on The Talk imo.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> I hate Loni on E. Sorry. I like Justin.


Do they have a regular trio or is it rotating guests?
I like Loni, I have been watching her since she was with Chelsea Handler at night….
So the raunchier, the better


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Do they have a regular trio or is it rotating guests?
> I like Loni, I have been watching her since she was with Chelsea Handler at night….
> So the raunchiest, the better


Daily Pop and Nightly Pop have rotating guests until they get a permanent co host and Morgan is on maturity leave.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> Daily Pop and Nightly Pop have rotating guests until they get a permanent co host and Morgan is on maturity leave.


Whatever happened to Carissa? was she canned?


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I hate Loni on E. Sorry. I like Justin.
> 
> ETA: But Loni is in better mood on E than what she is on The Talk. She seems so unhappy on The Talk imo.



someone was saying she always seemed drunk on the Talk and ended up crying about something!    That cup she was always sipping might not have been tea!


----------



## bag-princess

The Real Gets Canceled After 8 Seasons
					

A rep for the Fox talk show confirmed the cancelation news to PEOPLE on Friday




					people.com
				





people posted this


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> someone was saying she always seemed drunk on the Talk and ended up crying about something!    That cup she was always sipping might not have been tea!


oh wow, I didn't think about her being drunk but Loni just seemed sad to me when she is on The Real and you're right about her crying about something, smh, it's just so sad.


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Whatever happened to Carissa? was she canned?


Maybe  I don't know

She left back in May 2021. 









						'Daily Pop' Host Carissa Culiner Announces Her Departure After 7 Years at E!
					

What happened to Carissa Culiner on E!'s 'Daily Pop'? The daytime celebrity news host announced she's leaving the network. Find out why.




					www.distractify.com


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> oh wow, I didn't think about her being drunk but Loni just seemed sad to me when she is on The Real and you're right about her crying about something, smh, it's just so sad.


Yes, Loni was sad a time or maybe menopausal.


----------



## bag-princess

Adrienne Bailon And Israel Houghton Welcome Their First Child Via Surrogate!
					

The proud parents shared the news via Instagram.




					www.bet.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Adrienne Bailon And Israel Houghton Welcome Their First Child Via Surrogate!
> 
> 
> The proud parents shared the news via Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bet.com


Congrats to her and her husband.


----------



## bag-princess

baby pics and he is as adorable as i imagined! 











						Adrienne Bailon Shares How She Kept 'Nerve-Wracking' Pregnancy a Secret: 'Everyone Was Shocked'
					

Adrienne Bailon tells PEOPLE exclusively why she kept the emotional pregnancy a secret after being so open with her viewers about her journey




					people.com


----------



## bag-princess

The Real's Former Host Adrienne Bailon-Houghton Inks Talent and Development Deal With NBCUniversal
					

Ex-The Real host Adrienne Bailon-Houghton nabs Inks Talent & Development Deal With NBCUniversal.




					daytimeconfidential.com


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> I switched to E at 11. Between messy Justin and Loni and guest host, I
> am good





I didn't know that E News Tv show had been cancelled.


----------



## bag-princess

He is so precious 










						Adrienne Bailon Houghton Gives Fans A Tour Of Baby Ever's Luxe 'Concrete Vibe' Nursery! [VIDEO]
					

Baby Ever James was born in August 2022.




					www.bet.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Loni Love speaks on body positivity following weight loss: 'It's about being able to live no matter what size you are'
					

Loni Love says she still 'has a ways to go' following 40-pound weight loss: 'I want to be a role model'




					www.yahoo.com


----------

